# Glossy stain before danish oil?



## jennywren (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum, so first of all, hello! 

Now, I have a kitchen table that I'm finishing - my first finishing project of any type. Originally I tried putting on several coats of glossy stain and then two coats of varnish, but I wasn't happy with the result so I stripped it all off again and now I'm not sure what to do. 

1) I'm pleased with the glossy stain, but it seems to go on so smoothly that I'm wondering if it doesn't already contain some varnish. Is it possible to use a glossy stain, skip the additional varnish and then finish with danish oil? If I understand correctly, danish oil does contain some varnish, but my main concern is that the varnish in the glossy stain will prevent the oil from adequately soaking into the wood.

2) Given the choices, what would be your preference for finishing a kitchen table -- danish oil or varnish (or something else entirely)? Ideally, I want to be able to use the table without a table cloth and need to be able to wipe it clean. Would danish oil sufficiently protect the wood for frequent cleaning?

Thanks for the help!

Jen


----------

